# Bank Letter format for Fixed Deposit



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi All,

I choose to provide a fixed deposit as the proof of funds in my account while lodging the application. However, wanted to check if anyone has used the same option and in that case, if they can share the format of the letter we need to ask the bank against this fixed deposit.

Additionally, do I need to provide account statement along with this bank letter or just the bank letter against fixed deposit would work?

I'm applying in HDFC bank in India for the same. Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Since fixed deposits are tied to a maturity date are they considered liquid enough to qualify?


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

colchar said:


> Since fixed deposits are tied to a maturity date are they considered liquid enough to qualify?


Yes they do. Because banks provide flexibility to liquidate funds even before maturity dates (basically on any day you need) which will give lesser profits/interests than promised.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

simranjeet2310 said:


> Yes they do. Because banks provide flexibility to liquidate funds even before maturity dates (basically on any day you need) which will give lesser profits/interests than promised.



Fair enough. Some fixed deposits are locked in until a specific date which was why I asked.


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

colchar said:


> Fair enough. Some fixed deposits are locked in until a specific date which was why I asked.


Yup. The one which gets locked up gives tax savings. Not sure on your side but here in India we get both options. Fixed deposits which can be liquidated immediately do not give any tax savings.

But coming back to my request, does anyone have that sample letter?

Thanks


----------

